# Fundal height - 31cm at 36 weeks and lower than at 34 wks



## Kibsy (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi,  I visited my Consultant today and she measured me at 31cm at 36 wks, I measured (by a different midwife) 33cm at 34 wks.  I have been referred for a scan, do you think this could be something serious or is fundal height pretty inaccurate?

Thanks.
Kibsy


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Kibsy

Dont worry about it. Consultants don't measure very often. And even between midwives it can differ. You have been referred for a scan which is more accurate than measuring. 

The measurement is a guide to indicate to us when we need more information. It's not that it's inaccurate It is just subjective and if both were by same person I would be more concerned. 

Kaz xxxx


----------

